# Yellow Squash



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I put a 1" x 3" chunk of yellow squash (peeled) in my tank for my mbunas yesterday and they absolutely love it. They are tearing it up. Just wondering if I should feed them their normal food also while it is in there?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

If they haven't ate it all after 10-12 hours I would remove it. I left a green bean in my tank to long and it got all fuzzy and gross!

I would continue my normal feedings with my staple food. I'm now feeding New Life Spectrum Spirulina flakes as my staple. It is 40% Spirulina and the fish love it even more than the Omega 3 brand I was using.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been using some breeder special spirulina flakes and the fish love them. Only thing I don't like about them is they crumble up way toe easily. The fish seem to like it better in larger flakes, they let the small ones sink. I guess I need to get a cleaner fish.

They love the squash. They seem to like the inner parts with the baby seeds more then the outer parts. I put it in there and take it out when it looks like a U lol. I've left it in as long as 3 days (a big piece) and it is still nice and firm when I take the leftovers out.


----------

